# Transférer musique vers un iPod depuis bigsur



## mdlbuz (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir
je n’arrive absolument à transférer ma liste de musique vers mon iPod. Avant, je passais par Itunes via Windows. Maintenant, j’utilise bigsur sur mon MacBook Pro. 
j’ai même perdu ce que j’avais déjà sur mon iPod. 
un peu d’aide serait la bienvenue. 
par avance merci.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

Dorénavant; cela se passe au niveau du système. Tu devrais voir apparaître ton iPod dans la barre de gauche comme n'importe quel disque externe. Là se trouvent les options de transfert maintenant.


----------



## mdlbuz (13 Janvier 2021)

J’ai bien l’iPod qui apparaît dans l’arborescence des disques. Il apparaît même 2x. Une qui peut me servir pour y transférer directement des fichiers (ça, ça fonctionne sauf qu’après ces fichiers sont introuvables dessus). Et la seconde, j’ai en effet les options musiques vidéos etc. Mais impossible d’y glisser de la musique.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

la musique et les vidéos sont maintenant dans l'application musique et l'application TV qui remplacent iTunes.


----------



## mdlbuz (13 Janvier 2021)

Il faut donc utiliser l’appli musique pour transférer sur l’iPod? Pourtant sur le site Apple ils disent de passer par le Finder


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

Il faut passer par le Finder pour transférer les morceaux présents dans musique. C'est juste une complication pour quelque chose qui marchait assez bien depuis des années.


----------



## mdlbuz (13 Janvier 2021)

C’est donc bien ce que je disais. Sauf que par le Finder, je ne vois pas comment glisser les musiques dans l’iPod. 
vêla me fait penser que j’ai eut le même soucis pour envoyer des pdf dans mon iPad avec la synchronisation (du coup je procède avec air drop pour ça)


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

Il faut sélectionner ce que tu veux transférer dans le menu du haut de la fenêtre, juste en dessous du nom de ton appareil.


----------



## mdlbuz (13 Janvier 2021)

J’ai beau aller n’importe où, impossible de transferer la musique.
Ça me gonfle sérieusement cette connerie de transfert avec un Mac. Ça marchait tellement bien sous Windows. 
Même transférer autre chose que des photos sur mon iPad c’est pareil. Rien à faire. Pas moyen de glisser des pdf musiques vidéos ou quoique ce soit en faisant glisser.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2021)

Il ne faut pas faire glisser, il faut synchroniser avec le bouton tout en bas de la fenêtre.


----------



## mdlbuz (13 Janvier 2021)

Pour synchroniser, il faudrait déjà pouvoir dire où est la musique à insérer. J’ai pourtant même envoyer la musique que je veux dans le dossier dédié du Finder. Mais ça ne synchronise absolument rien.
le principe avec le Finder semble à peu de chose prêt identique qu’avec iTunes sous Windows. Mais pourtant, rien n’y fait


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2021)

Non, il faut placer ta musique dans l’application musique et non le dossier musique. le plus simple, tu glisses les fichiers audio sur L’ICONE de l’application musique.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Janvier 2021)

Impeccable. Merci. 
mais du coup, vu que ma musique est sur une autre partition, cela créer un doublon sur le disque système?


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2021)

Oui, cela crée un doublon avec les réglages de base. Mais, tu peux décider de gérer ta musique différemment.

Dans les préférences :





Tu peux régler l'endroit où se trouve ta musique dans la partie Fichiers, voir la laisser a l'endroit où elle se trouve.


----------



## mdlbuz (14 Janvier 2021)

Je regarderai ça ce soir. Merci encore


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2021)

De rien. C'est vrais que toutes ces options sont maintenant disséminées un peu partout et que ce n'est pas aussi intuitif qu'avant.


----------



## mathieuuuu (5 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question complémentaire : comment peut-on organiser la musique à l'intérieur d'un iPod Shuffle ? Dans iTunes, les playlists apparaissaient mais ce n'est plus le cas dans Music.


----------



## Croustibapt (21 Janvier 2022)

mathieuuuu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une question complémentaire : comment peut-on organiser la musique à l'intérieur d'un iPod Shuffle ? Dans iTunes, les playlists apparaissaient mais ce n'est plus le cas dans Music.


Il faut créer de nouvelles playlists dans l'application Musique, puis choisir de les mettre sur l'iPod via le Finder lorsque l'iPod est connecté à l'ordinateur.


----------



## angstrom (26 Février 2022)

Oui et non, car il est possible de sauvegarder ses playlist sous forme de fichiers xml et donc de les reinjecter sans avoir à tout recomposer manuellement. D'ailleurs pourquoi cette ineptie ?


----------



## Croustibapt (26 Février 2022)

angstrom a dit:


> Oui et non, car il est possible de sauvegarder ses playlist sous forme de fichiers xml et donc de les reinjecter sans avoir à tout recomposer manuellement. D'ailleurs pourquoi cette ineptie ?


Tout à fait, j’avais oublié cette option. Après si on transfère une vieille bibliothèque iTunes vers Musique, ça peut éventuellement être foireux…


----------

